# HMS Tees



## minimech (Dec 6, 2010)

I am trying to find out the record of HMS Tees during WW2 particularly from when it was launched up until 1944. I know it was a River Class Frigate built in Aberdeen by the Hall Russell yard it commissioned in August 43 at Londonderry then later was at Sierra Leone, had two skippers(Lt Cdr Cambridge, then Lt.Candler both RNR) but otherwise no more details. Can anyone help with info or point me to where I can access such info? Cheers in anticipation.


----------



## Pat Thompson (Jan 25, 2006)

Greetings,

Have a look at uboat.net HERE
And HERE


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

The only thing I can tell you is that K293 "Tees" was scrapped at Newport in 1955.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

minimech said:


> I am trying to find out the record of HMS Tees during WW2 particularly from when it was launched up until 1944. I know it was a River Class Frigate built in Aberdeen by the Hall Russell yard it commissioned in August 43 at Londonderry then later was at Sierra Leone, had two skippers(Lt Cdr Cambridge, then Lt.Candler both RNR) but otherwise no more details. Can anyone help with info or point me to where I can access such info? Cheers in anticipation.


I take it you are looking for the wartime movements of HMS TEES?
If so, these should be recorded in the following piece at the British National Archives at Kew.

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ails.asp?CATID=8307062&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5

Idealy you should visit Kew yourself. If not ask them for a quote to copy her movements. Just hit the ordering and viewing options.

Roger


----------



## minimech (Dec 6, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks I'll try that


Roger Griffiths said:


> I take it you are looking for the wartime movements of HMS TEES?
> If so, these should be recorded in the following piece at the British National Archives at Kew.
> 
> http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...ails.asp?CATID=8307062&CATLN=6&accessmethod=5
> ...


----------



## minimech (Dec 6, 2010)

*hms Tees*



chadburn said:


> The only thing I can tell you is that K293 "Tees" was scrapped at Newport in 1955.


thanks but that is one fact I had found, but as the advert says "every little helps"


----------



## minimech (Dec 6, 2010)

Pat Thompson said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Have a look at uboat.net HERE
> And HERE


Thanks ,had already tried both those sites, but have now found conflicting Skippers names so makes it even more intruiging!Am going back to Navy Lists to try again.


----------

